# Gran Turismo Singature Edition



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.game.co.uk/PS3/Racing/Car/~r350854/Gran-Turismo-5-Signiture-Edition/

Who's gonna get it?

I am really tempted too, but the price is just that bit too high for me. I usually buy the "special edition" of games when they come out.

This is just pushing it, but damn. To do or not to do?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

no thanks, i'll just get the normal £40 game please.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks a rip off to me


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

How much?

What's the betting they keep pushing the release date of that back too! 

Paul.


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tempted! But £150 thats £110 more for:

A model
A book
A magazine
A wallet
Some extra cars


The model would be worth around £40 if like a minichamps, the wallet say £10,the mag £5, the book £10, so £65 in all? Plus the £40 game = £105 not £150! Still, come November I bet I will still buy it! :lol:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

If it says special edition whether its a game or buray then I want it, abit like a magpie!!!!!! But 150 is just silly. I probably still get it just to see if its better than forza 3. The prologue was pants.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im sooo weak, ill end up buying it


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I've had the standard game on pre-order since May'07 - but ooh I'd love it - be a bargain if you ended up winning the car lol.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Any idea how many of this edition is being produced?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Standard (just the game)
Collectors (some goodies, like in game cars)
Signature (jackpot)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

apmaman said:


> Standard (just the game)
> Collectors (some goodies, like in game cars)
> Signature (jackpot)


I ment is the Signature Edition a limited run of so many units making it rarer?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

way too much for way too little:thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I would imagine it would be yes, however there is no information on how limited it will be...


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you order the collectors edition, will you get the cars from the stealth pack on the standard game?


----------



## mickbhall (Aug 25, 2010)

Just the standard game for me if it actually gets released, But no dout the signature it will sell.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Played the version available at Brooklands yesterday, consisted of a merc sls on the ring. And it's hard. Steer and brake, you spin. Brake, you spin. Touched a kerb, you spin. Drive in a straight line, your car flips over on itself. I managed a lap in 8:28. About a min behind the computer. Sades got there 7 mins 24 after the computer


----------



## chaos_79 (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been waiting for this to come out for ages and I can't wait, oh so close :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what a rip off :lol:


----------



## mickbhall (Aug 25, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Played the version available at Brooklands yesterday, consisted of a merc sls on the ring. And it's hard. Steer and brake, you spin. Brake, you spin. Touched a kerb, you spin. Drive in a straight line, your car flips over on itself. I managed a lap in 8:28. About a min behind the computer. Sades got there 7 mins 24 after the computer


I played the demo awhile back and found it very hard also big lap times lots of offs but was good fun.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

mickbhall said:


> I played the demo awhile back and found it very hard also big lap times lots of offs but was good fun.


Yeah, bluepeter were there filming and the guy absolutely sucked! But said it was a right laugh. Heard him swear a fair few times on camera too which was quite funny.

And towards the end I was starting to catch up, it's all about being smooth with everything, you can't drive it like any other game and expect to survive. I really enjoyed it and hope the final version is as challenging!


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Sod paying that much!

You can get a decent wheel and the standard game for that and still have some cash left over. Really hoping they don't delay it any more.

Where is Brooklands?


----------

